# Trying something new, need help.



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

So this is something I have never tried before and at a loss as to what I am going to need to program two new engines. I have a HO Atlas Silver #7388, Dash 8-40BW with an 8 pin plug and a HO Atearn RTR ATH#89935, CF7 with a 8/9 pin plug. Now I know I need decoders and I am looking for something easy as possible to program, no sound needed. Not sure which brand I should go with. Also what am I going to need to program the decoders once I get them installed. Is it a computer program, something else I need to get? I don't know. I use a NCE Power Cab for my controller if that makes a difference. 
I really do need suggestions on this stuff because like I said I have never tried this before but I figure it is time to learn.

Thanks
David


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Decoder programing help?*

I think what you need is additional software, It's my understanding that "Decoder Pro"
"Helps " in programing the decoder. It is also my understanding that all DC systems are
basically the same, from the NMRA standardizations. Regards,tr1
P.S. Good luck


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Decoder pro is a freeware download that is part of the JMRI software suite. Ya just need a computer that is linked to a piece of track.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks I'll have to study the Decoder Pro for awhile before I try that, right now I am just looking for simple and easy as this is my first time trying to install and program decoders.


----------



## DavefromMD (Jul 25, 2013)

You will be able to program the decoders with just your power cab.

I just converted from DC to DCC and had to program my dual operation Bachmann's (they ran on either DC or DCC and automatically determined which).

I have an NCE Power cab. The manual has the steps to program the locomtives. It's not hard but it does take some trial and error as the instructions are not totally clear.

It appears the first time you program a locomotive you need to use the "Program Track" mode. I tried using the "Program on the main" mode but after I went through all the steps, it didn't respond. I tried several times as I don't have a separate programming track. When I switched to using "Program Track" mode with the locomotive on my layout track, as I went through the steps I could hear the decoders clicking in response to each parameter set. When I completed that sequence, it worked fine. You can have only one locomotive on at a time or you will set all the locomtives on the track to the same parameters.

One thing to know about the NCE Power cab programming. Hitting "Enter" on any step accepts the default value for the parameters.


----------

